# Google- Q: How do I know if my upset stomach is irritable bowel syndrome? - Everyday Health



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Q: How do I know if my upset stomach is irritable bowel syndrome?*
*Everyday Health*
A: Digestive issues can be embarrassing to talk about, but everyone knows what it's like to have a stomachache. Foods high in fat, smoking and drinking alcohol, eating too quickly or too much, medications, and stress can trigger indigestion and *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

